# Snap-n-Go Plow



## ribick

First off, I bear no relationship to the following product:

In September, 2 gents who invented a snow plow that attaches to the 2 front, or the 2 rear wheels of a vehicle went public with their product line. The product is called snap-n-go. Their website doesn't seem to be up and running yet, and in addition to the following links, you can also find them on facebook, or at [email protected]

This plow is designed for, and would by me for light home use. I would expect to plow a heavy snow (pun intended: heavy meaning many inches and/or a wet heavy in weight snow) numerous times during the course of accumulation, so as to not put to much stress on the tranny, undercarriage, etc. of my SUV, a 2003 Honda Pilot

http://www.oxfordleader.com/Article...entors_create_snow_plow_for_all_vehicles.html

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=snap-no-go+plow&aq=f

While the design seems ingenious, I was concerned what stress that pushing snow with this device might do to, among other vehicle components, the front axle (assuming one attaches it to the front of the vehicle, as opposed to its rear tires).

As I own a 2003 Pilot, no front hitch option (please correct me if I am wrong), short of something custom and fabricated, is available to me on to which to attach a front plow. Of course there are rear plows that attach to a rear hitch, but plowing in reverse gear seems less natural to me, let alone does a rear plow that's moved forward: having my Pilot's tires compress snow before the plow gets to it.

Some plows attach to tow hooks. I'd have to do some pretty fancy footwork, installing a tow bar kit on to my '03 Pilot (as if it were the towed vehicle behind an RV), and then put tow hooks on that device, not to mention the stress in may put on a vehicle that while powerful, is not a commercial truck.

Expressing my concern to the inventors over stresses to the vehicle with snow removal, I was advised that the device puts no more pressure on the wheels that hitting a pothole at 60mph.

Somehow, this "assurance" didn't leave me with a "warm a fuzzy." Hitting a pothole at 40mph can inflict some serious damage, let alone at 60mph.

I was wondering what some of you think of this device having examined the youtube videos from the attached links, particular as it relates to it finding itself on the front of a Pilot.

Assuming I must snow plow myself, maybe the best solution is to own some vehicle other than a Pilot to plow using a more tested plow. And of course, plowing depends upon many factors, like snow weight and accumulation, how fresh the snow is, and the length one pushes snow before depositing it off to the side, to name a few.

Several factors, like the current $999 price for a 80 or 90" wide plow, before UPS shipping, and the lack of customers having the device for at least 1 winter, to review it, make me a bit squeamish to buy it. A part of me says, "what a great idea," and another part of me says, "gee, if tires were really intended to be an anchor point for snow plows, might it have been released to the public many winters ago by someone else?"

I want to buy American, which this product is. I don't want to hire the plow guy to come once at the end of a storm (that is if we get "enough" snow for him to decide to come) when my wife, who works in health care, and must be good to go to the hospital 24 X 7.

I'm gettin' to old for the shovel, and the snow plow comes with it's own limitations regarding what type of snow (water content wize) it throws best, not to mention all the nuances of keeping the snow plow in a ready to start state at all times during the winter.

Reader's thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

I understand that plows should generally connect to the car's structural supports, either via a receiver hitch, or specially designed custom front hitch, so weight can be transferred through the vehcile's body, down to the tires. This plow, which is very light, connects directly to the tires.


----------



## festerw

I wouldn't put one on any of my vehicles. 
1. The side pieces which appear to just be 1x1 square tubing looks like it would probably buckle under any heavy snow load. 
2. There is no trip mechanism that I can see besides the rubber edge.
3. What happens when the plow rides all the way to the upright supports? Looks like it would come over the top and fall on the hood.
4. There appears to be no support side to side besides at the front which makes me think it would spread out on a load and get caught up on the tires and end badly.

My opinion get a blower either tractor mounted or walk behind depending on your driveway size if you want to do it yourself. Or hire a plowing contractor, a legitimate one, tell them your concerns about plowing times, accumulations, etc. they will more than likely be happy to work with you but will charge you accordingly.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The name says it all.


----------



## iceyman

i would break that in half before i left my own driveway


----------



## plowatnight

I wouldn't, but let us know how it works out


----------



## 18lmslcsr

I read and watched and was interested purely from a stand point of ingenious thinking.

C.


----------



## plowatnight

18lmslcsr;1089118 said:


> I read and watched and was interested purely from a stand point of ingenious thinking.
> 
> C.


Creative, innovative, Yes!
ingenious, not really, the person tht developed get it half right in that they identified a need, however 100% of inventors know that you have to build some clinkers to get to the real breakthrough. So, i suspect that with considerable thought and planning some version of this apparatus might be viable


----------



## Banksy

Ya....ok. Hit a decent size pile and those tubes will break like chop sticks.


----------



## mercer_me

I'd put a Snow Bear on a 1 ton before I put that on a car.


----------



## plowatnight

mercer_me;1089551 said:


> I'd put a Snow Bear on a 1 ton before I put that on a car.


Now you're onto something


----------



## samjr

*lol on the VIDs*



plowatnight;1089721 said:


> Now you're onto something


sound like X-mas on the VIDS cling cling cling all u hear lol
sound like a slay ride


----------



## m.$terner

lmao. that video was hilarious. might work for like 2 inches of snow but thats about it. better off getting out there witha shovel instead of being lazy


----------



## Pinky Demon

Just get the largest snow blower you can. Much better investment in the long run. Or, just pay your local, friendly professional.


----------



## southshoreplow

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!! Are you serious ??


----------



## ribick

*Ok - here's the Snap-n-Go in Action with Snow!*

I would like to forward attention to the following videos that show the plow in action with snow.











http://www.youtube.com/user/1snowplow1#p/a/u/2/VBP_j1BRCHQ

It took a while before snow fell this season for the product's developers (who again, let me stress-I bear no relationship with) to film this.

Many of you chimed in with educated guesses, which I respect, as you are in the business, on the product's flimsiness, or inferiority to other far more expensive alternatives: expensive because not only will the plows you suggested cost so much more that the snap-n-go, but expensive because the plows suggested can't exactly be put on a sedan, or even most middle size SUVs that lack front hitch capabilities--rather 1/2 and full ton trucks, and monster SUV's.

But please understand, nobody's suggesting you use this device to clear the parking lot of snow at Ralph Wilson Stadium, just prior to a Buffalo Bill's game. Although it might stand up better than you'd think.

Maybe you will have to plow more than once during a heavy snow. Maybe this isn't for moving snow that's been sitting for 2 weeks and has turned into ice. And I wouldn't suggest you go top speed with this product into a hill of snow sitting in some strip mall's parking lot, that's turned to ice, and will be there until June. But then again, I wouldn't suggest you do this with a tank.

But for the ordinary homeowner, this device can address the costs of an expensive, and hardly maintenance free snow blower, that you have to cross your fingers is going to start when you need it to, while you still spend quite some time outdoors moving snow--some of which you invariably end up wearing.

Of course you can pay to have those with the heavy plows you describe come do it for you, and I respect many of you here are just that guy, but any contract that is going to have the guy come as frequently as this device easily grants you the freedom to do your snow repeatedly yourself, is going to cost you a king's ransom.

Please review the videos that feature the ease with which the device is not only removed, but transported--with no disrespect whatsoever to those who make their living in this industry. Is your car, panel truck, SUV or minivan (or large truck, or golf cart--pretty much anything with wheels) facing the wrong direction on the driveway after a snow storm? It's no problem with the snap-n-go. It doesn't care whether you plow with the front wheels, or the rear ones in reverse gear.

And is your average homeowner going to want to keep on their vehicle the kind of multiple hundred pound moldboard, let alone the hardware that attaches it to the vehicle from October to March, paying more for the gasoline it costs to move around that extra weight?

If you review each product out there for personal use plowing, only the snap-n-go seems to lack the downsides all the other products do. One such plow requires truck tow hooks, weights a lot, and moves around with caste rwheels. Most vehicles don't have truck tow hooks, and just try moving this heavy device from the garage to your vehicle in snow. Another requires a hitch. Most vehicles don't have the ability to attach a front hitch--so you're limited to plowing in reverse.

And as for those who yell laziness, I want to remind you that's there always walkways and paths to do that few plows address. Fine lines exist between the lazy homeowner and the smart one who doesn't take on a snow removal job that finds them facing a heart attack.

As for the clanging in the video, so does a cow's bell....it doesn't prevent if from producing huge quantities of milk for the farmer. Clanging noise doesn't have to equate with flimsyness. Ask the guy running the aforemetioned loud tank if he has the munitions to blow a hole in that strip mall's snow pile in lieu of trying to ride over it. I suspect he does.

I also suspect this is the only kind of plow you can expect your better half to use if you happen to be away from home on a business trip.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

I see a few issues for starters. 

What happens when one of those rollers bind up, which they will no one can say they wont, everything fails. I can fair a good guess. I see the tire running over the "mount" and flipping that plow up and over taking out fenders, grills, hoods, and unfathomable front end parts. 

Two, this plow does not lift, just slides down and glides back. While you might not think much of this, I can assure you that this will never leave a neat job. 

Three, look at the stress points just on the plow. It looks like 1/8" inch steel at the very most attached at a 90 degree angle to itself. Commercial plows break 1/4" and thicker steel when things go wrong. Dont let the "lighter" plow fool you. The stresses on it will be that same as a full size truck and commercial plow. You still have 6000 lbs of vehicle behind that plow pushing it. One good rock or lip of earth will undoubtably end badly. 

Four, as I mentioned before, this plow cannot be raised which means that it must be mounted and dismounted EVERY time it's used unless it can be dedicated to a vehicle to sit in the driveway unable to go anywhere. 

Five, $1000 before shipping is not really cheap. I see many used "yard trucks" with plows sold less than that. 

Six, what happens if and when something goes wrong? If one of my fisher's happen to have a design flaw that leaves it inoperable, I have a network of dealers all over New England who are just waiting to serve me and keep my business, five within an hour of me! As you yourself said, the inventors of this unit (having a hard time calling it a plow) cant even keep an web site going. 

Seven, as by design, the plow turns with the wheels which while you might not think would be a big deal I can assure you will be a royal pain in the butt. You will never be able to keep a straight push or make a straight windrow.

Eight, this plow is straight ONLY. Without that ability to angle, i'm sure you'd find yourself fighting constantly to clean a driveway neatly, especially when added to the fact that it is attached to the wheels and therefore turns with the steering wheel.

Nine, while a small point it should still be made. This unit seems like it would take quite a bit of space to store. This may or may not be an issue.

Ten, what happens when those rollers freeze up from use in the snow, and they will. I forsee something similar to them seizing up.


This is really just a small list, I dont want to seem like a jerk. I'd let someone else "test" it out before you put your eggs in that basket. Sorry to be the one to bring a needle to the bubbles but this device seems quite dangerous to be honest. As for not being related to the inventors or product designers, you seem aweful sold and pushy on the idea to just be inquiring about it, but thats really none of my business. Listen, i'm not out for a fight or arguement, but keep in mind YOU asked US to give you OUR proffesional opinions. That was mine.


----------



## bossplowguy

looks like a pos to me...


----------



## ribick

*Wow are you guys a tough crowd*

* If the device is used to specification, I would hope the plow would move out of the way the very snow you seem to be concerned will bind up its wheels sitting behind the blade? Nobody's suggesting the movement of a ton of snow before moving it to the side and then pushing more. I hope that people who offer opinions on this product do so from the perspective of Joe homeowner, not Bob's plowing service.

* And even if the wheels do bind up, wouldn't it mean you're probably running over a slick surface where the wheels can't acquire a sufficient amount of traction to unbind themselves, in which case they can simply slide over the aforementioned surface? I can't image those tiny wheels not moving would result in the 3-point industrial strength attachments to each of the tires to become lose, causing the tires to run over the mount and do any of the bad things you've described that could result from the plow's disattachment from the vehicle's wheels.

* I suppose everyone has a different definition of what constitutes a neat job. Mine involves the removal of snow close enough down to the surface on which is was originally found, that the sun can melt away this fine layer thereafter. Perhaps your idea of neat is similar.

* I appreciate your concern over this plow's strength, citing circumstances where commercial plows even manage to break thicker steel than may be featured in this product. But again, this device isn't for medium or larger parking lot plowing for a profit--although who knows. I think its designers had to find the right balance between acceptable part strength and weight that facilitates consumer use, including the unit's assembly and dismantling before and after use. I would hope that consumers would see the fact that the plow is only on the vehicle when in use as feature, not a limitation. The people this device is targeted to probably don't want to pay for the gasoline of moving a commercial plow's moldboard and vehicle attachment kit, (let alone the truck required to handle this equipment) nor buy a "plow truck" they have to maintain as you described. Such an item, at $1000, I might guess is good for those savvy with engines, and who have free time.

* Yes, any device with moving parts is subject to wear and tear and breakage, but in this device's simplicity there's no hydraulics to fail and not nearly the moving parts of a commercial plow-whether you want to see that as a good thing or not. As far as attempting to equate the lack of a web presence by its designers with the lack of customer support after sale, I'm not sure I'd take that leap. The developers may be timing the unveiling of a live website, and/or may busy with other aspects of a start up company, not lack the ability to run a site (your words, not mine as you claim).

* The plow's attachment to wheels must, by virtue of physics, make it plow straight if the vehicle's tires are kept straight. The maker's have "plugged" the plow's sensitivity to wheel direction as a feature in that if the plow anticipates the desired direction of the vehicle operator. I suppose you could always attach the device to the back wheels if this straightness really proved an issue--but I don't see it as one. What degree of less than perfect lines the plow might make is easily addressable by simply increasing the overlap of plow coverage in plow's next adjacent pass. And some people don't plow straight driveways.

* If this plow takes a lot to store I can't imagine what space commercial plows take up during the off season. I imagine you could orient many of its components to maximize floor to ceiling space use, while minimizing foot print. I can't imagine the same could be done for a commercial plow.

* I can't help think that this portion of the Plowsite website, devoted to do-it yourselfers, is frequented by people who do this for a living. Such people are certainly entitled to be here. But I think some of their comments might be more appropriate responses were I to have posted this in the commercial forums. I also think they see this product as junk compared to the high end stuff they use, that may hurt their residential plowing business. Maybe not. Please take the poster prior to me as an example. While he is perfectly entitled to an opinion, he, like some of you I suspect, sees this device through the eyes of a guy that has more motor vehicle and plow hardware, (and displays it proudly in his signature line (again his right)), than probabaly all the people combined that this device is intended to by successfully used by: home consumers.

* Still, like you, I look for no fights, appreciate your commentary, and how there were more critiques of this item that you left out in diplomacy. I suppose productive suggestions on making the product better might be no less useful than straight criticism.

I mean to push this product on nobody.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

First off, I see that you are new to this site. I probably jumped the gun on the subject and should welcome you. Welcome to plowsite, lots of good info and even more great opinions. Secondly, myabe you should introduce yourself. Tell us where your from, let us know what kind of snow you encounter, how you found the site, etc. To some of us this site feels like a second family lol. Thirdly, let me point out that you where the one who tracked this place down, joined, introduced this product, expressed your doubt in it, then asked us, who are familier with the very commercial equipment you keep mentioning which I might add has already proven itself again and again, and asked us to chime in and tell us what you thought. One might begin to think that it just might be possible that you may have a stake in this new "product". Please forgive me if that is wrong, I mean no incorrect accusations, but this is starting to feel like an online market group or infomercial for this "product" lol. If you are already sold on this product, please by all means go buy one, tell us you got it and end this thread so more people dont bash this "product", and review it for us all so you have hardcore realworld experience to back your "facts". As for the rest of us, we will continue to use our tried and true, overweighted, overpriced, overfeatured, hunks of metal that have never let us down. Please remember that you came out of nowhere, introduced this item to us, asked us all for our opinion, and expressed YOUR doubt in it. None of the points you made in the previous thread addressed the issues that I afforementioned, it just discounted them which is no arguement, just shows lack of knowledge. Show me some realworld testing and reviews, not a 30 second youtube video. Once again, please remember you asked us to tell you. Thank you for your time and interest in our hobby and livelyhood. I am not attacking you or the product, just giving you what you asked for in your first post, maybe you should read your initial post.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

Apparently us "proffesionals" arent the only ones doubting the integrity of this setup.

http://www.piloteers.org/forums/2-general-discussions/26862-snow-plow.html


----------



## BlizzardBeater

ribick;1129262 said:


> * If the device is used to specification, I would hope the plow would move out of the way the very snow you seem to be concerned will bind up its wheels sitting behind the blade? Nobody's suggesting the movement of a ton of snow before moving it to the side and then pushing more. I hope that people who offer opinions on this product do so from the perspective of Joe homeowner, not Bob's plowing service.


From the perspective of joe homeowner, who probably doesnt maintain his equipment as well as most commercial guys, bearings and axles wear out, rust up, and seize. Just a fact of life.



ribick;1129262 said:


> * And even if the wheels do bind up, wouldn't it mean you're probably running over a slick surface where the wheels can't acquire a sufficient amount of traction to unbind themselves, in which case they can simply slide over the aforementioned surface? I can't image those tiny wheels not moving would result in the 3-point industrial strength attachments to each of the tires to become lose, causing the tires to run over the mount and do any of the bad things you've described that could result from the plow's disattachment from the vehicle's wheels.


At 15 mph, things dont slide, they dont get the chance. If you dont believe me, go get a wooden dowel, put it under one of your tires, and move forward. The tire ran over the dowel didnt it, even if you tried this on ice. It's because the tire and the surface created a pinch point and friction took over.



ribick;1129262 said:


> * I suppose everyone has a different definition of what constitutes a neat job. Mine involves the removal of snow close enough down to the surface on which is was originally found, that the sun can melt away this fine layer thereafter. Perhaps your idea of neat is similar.


A neat job consists of no windrows left, no chunks of snow remaining, no tire tracks packed and left behind, etc.



ribick;1129262 said:


> * I appreciate your concern over this plow's strength, citing circumstances where commercial plows even manage to break thicker steel than may be featured in this product. But again, this device isn't for medium or larger parking lot plowing for a profit--although who knows. I think its designers had to find the right balance between acceptable part strength and weight that facilitates consumer use, including the unit's assembly and dismantling before and after use. I would hope that consumers would see the fact that the plow is only on the vehicle when in use as feature, not a limitation. The people this device is targeted to probably don't want to pay for the gasoline of moving a commercial plow's moldboard and vehicle attachment kit, (let alone the truck required to handle this equipment) nor buy a "plow truck" they have to maintain as you described. Such an item, at $1000, I might guess is good for those savvy with engines, and who have free time.


The integrity issue has to do with what a plow is meant to do. It "rams" snow, snow banks, and anything that happens to be underneath. With 6000 lbs of "pushing power" behind it, it seems that you would want something manufactured to withstand the forces applied, not manufactured to have to avoid obstacles unavoidable.



ribick;1129262 said:


> * Yes, any device with moving parts is subject to wear and tear and breakage, but in this device's simplicity there's no hydraulics to fail and not nearly the moving parts of a commercial plow-whether you want to see that as a good thing or not. As far as attempting to equate the lack of a web presence by its designers with the lack of customer support after sale, I'm not sure I'd take that leap. The developers may be timing the unveiling of a live website, and/or may busy with other aspects of a start up company, not lack the ability to run a site (your words, not mine as you claim).


The research that i've conducted on this points not to an "unveiling", but to the fact that this unit is not even in production yet because of cost and manufacturing constraints. And yes, if there is no internet site, no dealer, not even a phone number, just an email address, this does point to an issue of customer service after the sale. Are you going to email them the unit?



ribick;1129262 said:


> * The plow's attachment to wheels must, by virtue of physics, make it plow straight if the vehicle's tires are kept straight. The maker's have "plugged" the plow's sensitivity to wheel direction as a feature in that if the plow anticipates the desired direction of the vehicle operator. I suppose you could always attach the device to the back wheels if this straightness really proved an issue--but I don't see it as one. What degree of less than perfect lines the plow might make is easily addressable by simply increasing the overlap of plow coverage in plow's next adjacent pass. And some people don't plow straight driveways.


Exactly, a lot of driveways arent straight. So when you're trying to come around the corner, you will always lose your push? It will be pointed where the wheels are, the corner.



ribick;1129262 said:


> * If this plow takes a lot to store I can't imagine what space commercial plows take up during the off season. I imagine you could orient many of its components to maximize floor to ceiling space use, while minimizing foot print. I can't imagine the same could be done for a commercial plow.


My fisher takes just under 8' x 2.5'. I just measured.



ribick;1129262 said:


> * I can't help think that this portion of the Plowsite website, devoted to do-it yourselfers, is frequented by people who do this for a living. Such people are certainly entitled to be here. But I think some of their comments might be more appropriate responses were I to have posted this in the commercial forums. I also think they see this product as junk compared to the high end stuff they use, that may hurt their residential plowing business. Maybe not. Please take the poster prior to me as an example. While he is perfectly entitled to an opinion, he, like some of you I suspect, sees this device through the eyes of a guy that has more motor vehicle and plow hardware, (and displays it proudly in his signature line (again his right)), than probabaly all the people combined that this device is intended to by successfully used by: home consumers.


Yes, that comment probably didnt help either end, but that is his opinion. The people running these "high end stuffs" as you mention, have nothing to do with the product you displayed. No one has compared the two except you.



ribick;1129262 said:


> * Still, like you, I look for no fights, appreciate your commentary, and how there were more critiques of this item that you left out in diplomacy. I suppose productive suggestions on making the product better might be no less useful than straight criticism.
> 
> I mean to push this product on nobody.


Thought i'd take the time to address your concerns.


----------



## ribick

I don't actually know if you know this, maybe you do, it's unclear from your prior post, but the posting you referred to above was MINE on the Honda website. You've characterized it and me above as that of someone doubting the integrity of this setup, but in the immediately prior post above you questioned whether I have a stake in the product, which I don't, and have repeatedly said I don't. 

As for introducing myself, I think I've given more than enough information in my original post when I said (as should come as no surprise to you now) that I own a Honda Pilot (hence my presence on the other forum) and that I was interested in using this plow, as it's designed, for light home use.

I don't ask questions, even in retort to challenge or annoy people, and I'm sorry if I have. I ask questions to probe why people feel the way they do.

I'm sorry that you classify the equipment you use as overweighted, overpriced, overfeatured, hunks of metal that have never let you down. I've never said or implied that. That would be ignorant and disrespectful of me. In fact if your setup's never let you down, I'm not sure why the number and proximity of its manufacturer's dealers would be relevant to you, though clearly, and active dealer network is a nice safety net to have--especially if your livelihood depends on up time.

As for me, even if high end equipment sometimes breaks, I still wouldn't sit negatively in judgement of it, as because, like I said prior, all moving parts are subject to wear and tear--from high end to low.

You claim I presented facts. Most of my responses were in the form of questions and "I thinks." In fairness, I did claim a vehicle with its wheels straight and untouched would move the plow straight--but I base that on basic knowledge of vehicles, not expertise in the snow plows that you and many who post here have probably forgotten more about that I will ever know. The doubts you saw in my response were actually just probes as to why you drew these conclusions, not challenges. I wish no war.

As I've said, while those who read here may be professionals, this section of the site is for do-it-youselfers, and maybe the professionals here need to offer their opinions, especially when I've told them I'm a novice, wearing the mindset that says, "would this be useful for a homeowner," not the one that asks if this is good for commercial use, or worse the biased one that asks if this device will steal work from my plowing business.

But, that said, you are of course entitled to think this product inadequate for homeowner's like me.

In fairness, were I to have posted this on the commercial portion of the sight, I think you'd be completely entitled to have a go at me and the device. I admit to having no business being there.

You're right, none of the points I made in the previous thread addressed the issues that you mentioned prior. That wasn't their intention as I'm not debating you. What I hoped they'd do is pose further thought.

I'll chose to take your accusing me as lacking knowledge as the fact I've always claimed it to be when I wrote my first post, not an insult...I know what's in that post. i wrote it. I don't need to read it again.

I also feel like I came to a site on Rolls Royce's, chose the topic "cars other than Rolls', " asked whether a Hyunda might be a good local first car for my kid, and got a bunch of Roll's drivers telling me that compared to their setup, even though I wasn't comparing to their setup, such a choice would be putting my money into a hunk of junk. 

Sorry, I'm not Consumer Reports and don't have the money to spend testing products. If I did have the idle cash, I agree, your suggestion to buy and try one would be good.

One poster suggested a novice like me get off this site and never return. Without asking for the moderator of this site to do so, his post was removed. I wonder if he was asked to leave given I posted my questions in the right place on this site.

Anyway, many of you have posted your negativity as simple opinion. I thank you for that. In the meantime, I need to find a tamer lion's den, and I think a lot of you would be happy if I did. Despite that, I wish you a safe, healthy, profitable snow removal season, with minimal equipment problems and downtime, appreciative customers, and cooperation from mother nature to support your livelihoods.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

Good luck in your search for information. To make this really simple and end it, in my humble unprofessional opinion, I do not think that the snap-n-go plow will hold up to any use. Let us know how it works, hopefully i'm wrong.


----------



## 7d9_z28

it looks like a decent idea. everybody here with a 3500hd and a flippin 10 foot plow think its crap. what a surprise. obviously this product has a gimmick to it, as you know people will buy anything. but if you consider your driveway/area to be plowed, it may or may not work well. my inlaws drive way is long with slight winds in it, but overall, this product would do fine for them. start at the end of the driveway and push the snow up next to the house. and yes, it has a lack of turn ability, and you may have to reposition the vehicle. but in case you dont notice, any vehicle you plow with will require repositioning. part of the task. ive had to plow their driveway before because the snow blower wouldnt start. nice, 1 year old toro. shoveling that driveway is out of the question. this product looks like it would fill the bill here. and i didnt read everything on here so idk if it was mentioned, but IF YOU HAVE THIS PRODUCT ON A SMALL FWD CAR, AND YOU HIT A HARD BANK OF SNOW, THE PLOW MAY BEND, BUT THE CAR IS GOING TO STOP, BECAUSE IT WILL LAKC THE POWER OF A TURBO DIESEL AND IS OBVIOUSLY NOT GOING TO RUN OVER A GIANT SNOW BANK. 

without actually using the product, i would give it a 6/10. perhaps the quality lacks, i dont know. but if you have the money, and you want to buy it, and it looks like it will work for your driveway, its probably better than keeping gas and etc in a separate truck just for a plow. and this product looks like it may stand up with the blade face down for storage, maybe up against the side of the house or something, where as the extra plow truck will take up a whole space and probably leak oil and tranny fluid all over.


----------



## geer hed

OK I just gotta put in my two cents. Besides all the GOOD facts that BlizzardBeater said, IF you put one of these on your vehicle I would keep spare steering parts on hand, or make biweekly apointments for wheel alignments. Besides that on newer vhicles you also have to look at the added vibration to all the sensors like your anti lock brakes, rack and pinion or what ever type steering components thier using. I bet if you took this to your car dealer, IF they didn't laugh you out of the showroom, they would most likely tell you any warrenty on drive and steering components would be void. Your wheels are not meant to have things mounted to them for pushing or pulling, front or rear. This falls into a catagory with a plow I saw several years ago at a hardware store, it was made of plastic that you just strapped fast to your front bumper with three velcro straps, then just drive. when you back up it did the exact same thing as this plow. and if I remember correct it sold for only $75 or $100 bucks. AND the "joe homeowners" that get these WILL go out and try to plow 6,8 or more inches of snow before they call someone. They will try it, then fail and back up and hit a little harder, then harder until BANG. Because these are the same people who think " OH I can still drive 65 because I have this little button on the dash that says 4WD. Your only fooling yourself if you think otherwise.


----------



## acornish

Originally Posted by mercer_me 
I'd put a Snow Bear on a 1 ton before I put that on a car. 


hey now i have one on a 3/4 ton !! and it works fine

yeah and when this thing breakes and ruins the front end they will be screaming why


----------



## plowking15

I think for an area with low snow,it may work out fine. I'm more concerned with ball joints,a arms, pivot points where alignment shims are located may have issues. On unibody vehicles fwd.especially cars with k-frames ,there would be a lot of stress where it attaches to the floorboards. The inventors should make a few and have users test them for a whole winter. A professional plower may have to be hired on occasion for larger storms or to move back bankings during the winter. If the plow could be lifted hydraulicly,then you could push the snow back over curbs,lawns to make room for future storms. Unfortunately the youtube videos are a little vague and don't show any closeups of the frame,attachment points. I could try to zoom them but images get distorted. It may make sense to make the frame telescophic with shear pins or springs to cut down on breakage. plowking


----------



## MBrooks420

This will never make it to market. In the 800-1200 range you could do much better. The idea of them bringing the price down to the 400 range by selling "millions" is ridiculous. The whole idea of these 2 guys turning this into a profitable business is a pipe dream.


----------



## shooterm

Why dont you just hire someone thats used a plow before?


----------



## shooterm

Hehe and love the fishing "homeowner" from metro NY just looking for a cheap plow for his pilot :/.


----------



## mikedogg

Interesting concept, I just don't see the average homeowner coming home from work and hooking this thing up to there 2009 Toyota Camry.Maybe I'm missing something but I just don't see the market for it.


----------



## Wiseguyinc

1,000 bucks seems a bit high priced for what it is. I can't imagine that thing would work where you get alot of snow. How does it stack? Who is home all day to keep up on a big snowfall?
If I lived someplace where snow was a rare thing that melts after a couple weeks it might work fine for me but, I think I would rather take my thousand bucks and along with selling my 1988 buick ,apply it to an AWD or 4x4.Then just drive thru the snow untill it melts.


----------



## pmorrissette

That thing is a P.O.S.

ATV plows are built better than that.

It does however have a spot of genius in it...

When the front wheels turn, the plow turns ahead of the vehicle pushing...I notice that no matter where the car went, it had a somwhat plowed surface to drive on...it reduces the front swing radius of a plow blade considerably.

IMHO, this tidbit of ingenuity does not at all make up for the flimsy nature of this beast. All that steel rattling & jiggling means it's gonna wear out fast or break even sooner.

For the same price you can get a really nice snowblower that can handle a lot deeper snow leaving a much neater job once finished.

Snap & Go ?

Thanks but No.


----------



## acornish

for this price of 1k - deff. not worth it hell it aint worth 200 in my opinion, almost as bad as the thing i saw a few years ago that went on bumper with bungies


----------



## takuel

*not a chance*

I've been lurking on this site for a few weeks now, and this is my first post. I have been doing a lot of research lately on plows and what type of truck really needed to do plowing with. I have 2 driveways, one being a U-drive in front of the house, with a straight drive to my garage in back (that's 3 entrances that the city plows push in to. What really got me thinking about getting a plow was the 19" we got last month in one storm. Was out 3 times with the snow-blower. I would also like to do my mom's drive and a few neighbors that are getting older, just to help them out.

Here is my opinion of the Snap-n-Go Plow:
I would NEVER put that on my car. As much as I think it would save me time, something will eventually happen to damage my car. For a $1000, I would by a used riding lawn mower and put a plow on it. There are things hidden in the snow that you can't see and as soon as you hit it with the PnG, you will damage the plow and the car. There isn't any way to back drag my rear drive, so I would end up plowing snow all the way up to the garage door.

This product, however unique, will end up causing more problems than it's worth.

I think I will still keep trying to figure out what type of vehicle (truck) and plow combo I would like to go with.


----------

